# HP dv6 or Thoshiba L750-X5317 ?



## anoopjb (Sep 9, 2011)

I am a computer Science student who likes to do some touchups in photoshop and play little games. and ofcourse some programming. mainly uses linux.


which one is a good choice?
HP dv6 or Thoshiba L750-X5317 ?

my budget is around 45k or littl more. plz suggest other ones also.

Heard buying HP will be risky becoz they  isolated their PC manufacturing section so may discontinue service support soon..

Geeks plz help me asap..


----------



## samudragupta (Sep 9, 2011)

below link should answer your question about the spin off... even i'm still stuck to make up my mind between hp and dell...
09-2011 : HP's bold new direction. The facts.


----------



## amirtaraj (Sep 10, 2011)

anoopjb said:


> I am a computer Science student who likes to do some touchups in photoshop and play little games. and ofcourse some programming. mainly uses linux.
> 
> 
> which one is a good choice?
> ...





First Do you need 15.6' or 14'?
If you do not see much movies and want a bit more portable then get the HP DV4-3016tx its around 40-42k but has superb HD6750 graphics and its also manual switching graphics so there is no problem with using Linux

If you want a 15.6' and use for programming,Photoshop and light gaming you can go with Toshiba L750-X5317 It has nVidia 525m(N12P-LP) graphics, same as Dell XPS15 which is a bit weaker costs 42-43k

If you want Games then look no further than HP dv6 6140tx with HD6770m for 48-50k


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 10, 2011)

anoopjb said:


> Heard buying HP will be risky becoz they  isolated their PC manufacturing section so may discontinue service support soon..
> 
> Geeks plz help me asap..



about this they have now separated the PC division and better services will be available .. as an example of this now u can get extended warranty of 3 years which was stopped ..

and i suggest u fill the questionnaire so we can help u better..
other wise u hav the dell inspiron 15r...or hp dv6 or acer aspire notebooks..


----------



## anoopjb (Sep 12, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> First Do you need 15.6' or 14'?
> If you do not see much movies and want a bit more portable then get the HP DV4-3016tx its around 40-42k but has superb HD6750 graphics and its also manual switching graphics so there is no problem with using Linux
> 
> If you want a 15.6' and use for programming,Photoshop and light gaming you can go with Toshiba L750-X5317 It has nVidia 525m(N12P-LP) graphics, same as Dell XPS15 which is a bit weaker costs 42-43k
> ...



i dont mind 14". is der any 15" category.. also heared dell is not gud for linux bocz it spills more heat than any other brand.. is it true?

wat abt asus ones? 
i prefer one with usb 3.0 to make it future proof..
can u give me more options .. ma budget is littl below 45k.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 13, 2011)

Go for the DV4 

or dv6 as u want..


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol @ Thoshiba


----------



## amirtaraj (Sep 13, 2011)

anoopjb said:


> i dont mind 14". is der any 15" category.. also heared dell is not gud for linux bocz it spills more heat than any other brand.. is it true?
> 
> wat abt asus ones?
> i prefer one with usb 3.0 to make it future proof..
> can u give me more options .. ma budget is littl below 45k.



If u are ok with 14' also you get same 1366x768 on both 14 and 15.6 so you wont loose any screen realestate only thing is the display is bit small also falls within 42k, If you can spend bit more i.e 48k also only If you need i7 processor and 15.6 screen.Both dv4 3016tx and dv6 6140tx have 2 USB 3.0 ports.
New Gen Intel core processors are both Cool and energy efficient


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 13, 2011)

hp build quality is better than toshiba.DV series simply rocks.I suggested a dv4 3015 for a friend who is also a gamer and that thing is simply superb.Nice design, 6750m graphics,2 USB3, HD webcam etc..


----------



## anoopjb (Sep 19, 2011)

*i3 or i5?*



ajai5777 said:


> hp build quality is better than toshiba.DV series simply rocks.I suggested a dv4 3015 for a friend who is also a gamer and that thing is simply superb.Nice design, 6750m graphics,2 USB3, HD webcam etc..



will i need i5.or i3 be sufficient.. I likes to play nfs shift nd later(not seriously though ) so i can choose among dv4 3015tx or 3016tx..




The dealer in ma area says hp stopped producing dv4-301x series and the available ones are projected to abt 45k.. nd he says hp will increase rates soon. should i wait or buy at these price??

i cant buy from flipkart bcoz they dont accepts Demand Drafts/Cheques.. nd my bank provides me only DD.


Also the dealer says u cant buy from online sites like flipkart bcoz this will make complications during services.. !! is that true??


----------



## samudragupta (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: i3 or i5?*



anoopjb said:


> Also the dealer says u cant buy from online sites like flipkart bcoz this will make complications during services.. !! is that true??


he speaks crap, warranty remains void no matter whom you buy it from


----------



## red dragon (Sep 20, 2011)

montsa007 said:


> Lol @ Thoshiba



Ignorance is bliss!Have you ever heard of or use any other laptop other than these pathetic dv series?


----------



## red dragon (Sep 20, 2011)

samudragupta said:


> he speaks crap, warranty remains void no matter whom you buy it from



Do you know the meaning of void warranty?


----------



## anoopjb (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: i3 or i5?*



anoopjb said:


> will i need i5.or i3 be sufficient.. I likes to play nfs shift nd later(not seriously though ) so i can choose among dv4 3015tx or 3016tx..



Geeks plz help to choose.??!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 20, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Ignorance is bliss!Have you ever heard of or use any other laptop other than these pathetic dv series?




He was pointing out the typo.

FAIL on your part. 



anoopjb said:


> will i need i5.or i3 be sufficient.. I likes to play nfs shift nd later(not seriously though ) so i can choose among dv4 3015tx or 3016tx..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dealer is spouting BS and flipkart has Cash on Delivery option.


----------



## anoopjb (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: i3 or i5?*



anoopjb said:


> will i need i5.or i3 be sufficient.. I likes to play nfs shift nd later(not seriously though ) so i can choose among dv4 3015tx or 3016tx..



plz help me choose..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: i3 or i5?*



anoopjb said:


> plz help me choose..



Go for dv6 3016tx. i5 is a great proccy and somewhat future proof too


----------



## anoopjb (Sep 26, 2011)

How much is 3 years extended full cover for dv4 cost....
Is it wise to choose 3 yrs extended accidential cover or 3 yrs onsite suffice????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 26, 2011)

You can go for either. Gaming wise it doesn't make a difference in today's games, but might be useful in future.


----------

